# Hub shanty diy/ mods



## matt93pgt (Jul 30, 2008)

Anyone wanna post some mods diy they have done to their hub. Just bought a eskimo 949i.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

No mods, but when you break a pole (not if), fiberglass fence post rods at TSC for a few bucks are a cheap and immediate replacement. Just cut to length.

Oh yeah - wax the zippers.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

I have the same shanty. I haven't done anything to mine, although I did ruin one of the zippers on the one door. Pro tip: don't force the zipper if it's frozen and/or sticking. 

Honestly i'm not sure what kind of mods you'd want or need to do. Maybe a couple of S hooks for hanging stuff on? Not really a mod i'm sure you could find a couple of at a local hardware store.


----------



## matt93pgt (Jul 30, 2008)

Mostly cheap lighting ideas, no clam lights.


----------



## matt93pgt (Jul 30, 2008)

How do you like the shanty? How many people can you fot comfortably


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Buy some cheap caribiners for your guylines. With anything more than a light breeze the walls on that shanty are going to want to buckle. I almost always have to use a few guylines. Using a caribineer makes it quick and easy to attach them. I like to loop them around my smitty sled or auger to save myself from having to crank an additional stake into the ground.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

I've had mine for 2 seasons now and generally I really like it. It's super roomy, very easy to take down and put up, has ample windows and the vents are nice too. I have had 5 guys in it at once. 

It's a great 'basecamp' shanty, but is heavy and not terribly portable - don't plan on trying to wear it out like a backpack or anything. You'll absolutely need a sled or quad or something to move it. Moving it more than a couple of times in a few hours is a chore. 

Also you should take a little time now to get a method going for breaking it down and stuffing it back int he pack as when it's frigid out, full of condensation or snow, it doesn't always want to go back into the bag nicely. I find that I have to break it down, pull out the walls from between the rods, and then kind of fold each side over and then 'roll' it up to get it to fit nicely.

I did think of one item that I think makes a worthwhile upgrade - a universal carry strap. This way you can compress the shanty and have an easier strap for placing it back into the bag. I can't remember which size I got but I know the straps are the 2" wide ones: http://www.strapworks.com/Universal_Carry_Straps_s/765.htm


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

matt93pgt said:


> Mostly cheap lighting ideas, no clam lights.


For whatever reason there aren't many who post mods here but if you go to iceshanty.com and scroll down to ice shack tips then look at page 2 under the heading LED rope lights you'll see what people have done to illuminate their flip overs and/or hubs. One poster made a floor for his hub out of wood that turned out pretty neat. IMO and I'm probably wrong but not really all that much you can do with hubs with having to fold them up to transport.


----------



## michigandrake (May 17, 2012)

matt93pgt said:


> Anyone wanna post some mods diy they have done to their hub. Just bought a eskimo 949i.


Mark your upwind corner tie down strap so you can find it in heavy wind without taking the tent out of the bag. That way when you deploy the tent the wind will not umbrella it or take it across the lake.


----------



## kcfishin (Nov 12, 2003)

Buddwiser said:


> For whatever reason there aren't many who post mods here but if you go to iceshanty.com and scroll down to ice shack tips then look at page 2 under the heading LED rope lights you'll see what people have done to illuminate their flip overs and/or hubs. One poster made a floor for his hub out of wood that turned out pretty neat. IMO and I'm probably wrong but not really all that much you can do with hubs with having to fold them up to transport.


I took your LED search advice and looked up plans to trick out my shappell FX150 with strip lights. Now have 16 ft of lights in my flip. Might add them to my clam hub someday too!


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

kcfishin said:


> I took your LED search advice and looked up plans to trick out my shappell FX150 with strip lights. Now have 16 ft of lights in my flip. Might add them to my clam hub someday too!


That looks great. Glad the information helped you out.


----------

